# SS Sorrento



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone have any information/Photos SS Sorrento of WW1 vintage


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Angus,

*Stuart Smith* has posted a photograph and some details of her *here* in our Gallery. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

There are also a couple of photographs of her on *this* page. (Thumb)


----------



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

Can I suggest - http://www.historicalrfa.org/requis...aries-s/1704-requisitioned-auxiliary-sorrento

also her four logs books when she was commissioned between 1914 and 1915 can be found at the National Archives at Kew

Yours aye

Rozzer


----------

